# Precision Grills



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

Well...

Just ordered two grilles for the front of my alty. They arrived about 2 days ago. I just tried installing it and it doesn't fit that well. Not to mention the fact that the polish on the front of the slats was not evenly coated. I'm not really happy with it to be perfectly honest. Has anyone else had to bend it to make it fit properly?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

What's wrong with the fitment on the Precision Grill?
Got pics?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pretty sure the precision grill is billet, so no need to coat it. It won't rust, or even tarnish much.

What problems did you have?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

He's right. I had the lower grill. It scratched the shnykies out of my front facia on the outer eges. Just never appeared to fit right.

On a different note:

I'm selling a lower precision billet grille. On car for 2 weeks. Fits great, looks good. $50 or best offer.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I ordered a billet grille from stillen for my car. Hopefully I won't have that problem when I get it.


----------

